# Jimmie Johnson Wins Daytona



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jimmie Johnson is da MAN. WhooYooo









Leon


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good win


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats to Jimmie............

I just want to appologize for Tony's behavior again today.....getting a little old....

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats Jimmy! One more lap would have made it really interesting.









I think there will be a trip to the big red trailer in Tony's future.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you hear that lame excuse Smoke gave after the race?

That guy is incorrigible.

Way to go Jimmie! Have to go to Lowe's tomorrow to celebrate.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I GUESS CHEATING PAYS OFF....

REPLY WITH THE "BAD MIKE" POSTS...

I REALLY DON'T CARE.

MIKE


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

No, I'm pretty sure everyone that watched the race was disgusted with his behavior. My five year old son loves Tony Stewart and even he got upset, especially with that whack he laid on Kenseth. It's always tough when your heros turn out to be fallable...

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate to even open this can of worms, but here goes....









It all goes back to the great one, #3 Dale Earnhardt.

When he would bump and grind his way to the front to win, it was always "racing". His favorite saying was "rubbin's racing".

When anyone else did it, it was a aggressive driving and they would be penalized.

Unfortunately, Tony has stuck his foot in his mouth again, with complaining about the rough driving in the races last weekend, then doing what he did today.

He reall is a good driver, just needs more anger management courses I guess..


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Unfortunately, Tony has stuck his foot in his mouth again, with complaining about the rough driving in the races last weekend, then doing what he did today.
> 
> [snapback]83038[/snapback]​


Well, last week he said someone could get hurt/killed

Maybe he was trying to fullfill his proficy??


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I hate to even open this can of worms, but here goes.... :devil2:
> 
> It all goes back to the great one, #3 Dale Earnhardt.
> 
> ...


Yep, can o' worms, that one is. Allow me to force the can open a bit.

RIP, Dale Earnhardt. Tony shouldn't go through life based on what Ironhead did. Doesn't make it right.

The problem I have with Tony is that he denied he did anything wrong. He could've said, "You know, Kenseth was out of line, but I was out of line running the 17 off the track, too, no matter what he did to me." But not Tony. His actions were justified in his mind, based on his post race interview. Tony became the Enforcer of his own rules, risking a huge pileup in turn 3, just to "get even". He will undoubtedly apologize off screen after he's cooled off, and next week he'll do it to somebody else. But, like you said, "That's racin'".

I guess I should just take Mark Martin's approach when asked if he had a comment about the "rubbin'". He just said, "No", and walked off.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> He really is a good driver, just needs more anger management courses I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. Tony saved a lot of possible wrecks and came through the pack how many times? I think he gets the award for the most cars passed. shy

Elliot Sadler hung in there too. 4th place.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

JIMMY YOU DA MAN








I'm no fan of Kurt Busch (GQ's 3rd most hated athelete in sports) but how does Tony Stewart remain so popular? yea he's a great driver for and angry agressive hypocrite


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Typical restrictor plate racing. It's getting old and will only be worse when the car of the future hits the track. I'm thinking the car of the future and Toyota coming into the sport will wind me up. I liked the old school racing and that's gone now. They are all afraid they might get a scratch on them. Let's see how many millions do they make?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No offense to my West coast friends.......









I don't care for transplanted Californians who try to adapt a "Southern Draw". Ya'll know who I am talking about.









That is all I am going to say about that........

I only caught parts of the race. I am not a fan of "Plate" races.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

YEAH JIMMY!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The thing that surprises me...
Is that any of this surprises anybody!








It's WWF..er, NASCAR afterall!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> YEAH JIMMY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he retiring? sunny Just kidding. He's alright. Kleenex will be his sponsor next year.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not to hyjack, but am I the only one thinks the "special commercials" for the Daytona 500 were better than the ones for the Superbowl?? That Coke one, with the drivers doing stuff on camera drinking Coke had me laughing into tears. The Mark Martin stunt double was funny, and the State Farm ones with Jeff Burton were good too


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I liked the one where the guy was going around with Kevin Harvick on the bicycle built for two. Funny.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The Ryan Newman shaving one was pretty slick too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, Tony has stuck his foot in his mouth again, with complaining about the rough driving in the races last weekend, then doing what he did today.
> ...


When Kenseth slid back on the track facing the wrong way, one car came very close. If that had been a head on, we could have lost 2 drivers. Looks like the ole Stewart is back. I like watching his driving and have followed him since his open wheel days. The stupidity of his revenge and his mouth afterward was the last straw for me. Sponsors better wake up, its the only way I can voice my displeasure.

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH JIMMY!!!
> ...


Hahahahahah







.......wait a minute







..............ahh shucks, that's not very nice!









Actually, my DH worked for Lowes for over 12 years before getting his new job, so we've always been, and always will be Jimmy Johnson fans because he drives the Lowes car.

We also don't mind Stewart. He's fun and exciting to watch, and sometimes it's fun to cheer for the rebel of the group. The fact that he ended up fifth after all those stupid bumps and burns is awesome. BUT one of his major downsides is that he drives for Homecreepo.....oops, I of course meant to say he drives for Homecreepo.....gosh darnit, what I mean to say is he drives for Homecreepo.......hmmmm, well why fight it. Homecreepo it is!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> Not to hyjack, but am I the only one thinks the "special commercials" for the Daytona 500 were better than the ones for the Superbowl?? That Coke one, with the drivers doing stuff on camera drinking Coke had me laughing into tears. The Mark Martin stunt double was funny, and the State Farm ones with Jeff Burton were good too
> [snapback]83342[/snapback]​


I TOTALLY agree! The commercials were way better! And what about the pre-show with Bon Jovi? I thought it was GREAT! Please, don't get me started about the Rolling Stones performing the Super Bowl halftime show - YUCK!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to even open this can of worms, but here goes....
> ...


mark martin is a true class act. his no comment not only let you know what he thought, but did it without shooting his mouth off!! he said more than anyone else did just by saying nothing







.

scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy Momma said:
> ...


I just finished building a house and I had much better luck with Lowes than Home Depot. If you want to work in the yard go there. If you want light fixtures and faucets etc. go to Lowes. At least that's the way it is around here. Problem is Home Depot is an hour away and lowes is 2.5. But that don't make me like Jimmy. Jimmy, Gordon and Vickers are the original Brokeback Mountain boys.


----------

